# Johnny Montini shoes?



## eightthirty (Mar 22, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this line? I'm loving this pair of shoes. I've never seen or heard of them, but apparently they're available at a boutique not far from me. I don't know how much they would cost (probably out of my price range).


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 22, 2006)

nope never heard of it. interesting shoe though. its worth checking it out if its closeby.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 22, 2006)

I found a page full of them. Total sadness. It would take me a year to save up for these suckers.

http://www.kicksshoes.com/catalog/de...f29d11e863b931


----------

